# RLJ?



## maat1976 (24 Jan 2011)

So I've been reading this forum for a few weeks.

What the heck is an RLJ? I've worked out LBS and a few others. I've kinda got it from context but I can't seem to find a definition.

Sorry for the dumb question!


----------



## PBancroft (24 Jan 2011)

Red Light Jumping


----------



## maat1976 (24 Jan 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mgarl10024 (25 Jan 2011)

Hi Maat1976,

Can I point you towards: http://www.cyclechat...cling-acronyms/ ?
Might come in useful for future acronyms!

Cheers,

MG


----------



## maat1976 (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks!


----------

